# Superbowl grids......



## bobleibo (Feb 7, 2010)

JUST IN TIME FOR KICK OFF........HERE ARE THE GRIDS WHERE WE CAN ALL FIND THEM FOR THE GAME...

GOOD LUCK EVERYONE! 

BOB

NOTE: I've had a few folks ask "How many blanks do I send?". The original plan was to send 3-5 blanks to the winners. It is left up to you to decide. 
Boxes of unmarked bills are to be sent to me in Tahiti....


OKAY...HERE ARE THE RESULTS...CONGRATS TO ALL THE WINNERS

Pool #1
If your name is in the GREY sector, send your blanks to PTWONSUBBIE
If your name is in the YELLOW sector, send your blanks to SPATS139
If your name is in the BLUE sector, send your blanks to 1TJTURNER
If your name is in the PINK sector, send your blanks to AWOLFE

******************************************************************
DRUMROLL PLEASE ---------------------
HERE WE GO......STICKING WITH THE ORIGINAL PLAN, I TOOK THE GRID AND STUCK IT ON MY DART BOARD. I HAVE THROWN 4 DARTS AND MISSED THE BOARD EVERY TIME. I WILL TAKE ANOTHER SHOT AT IT TOMORROW AND LET YOU KNOW WHO WINS THE 4TH QUARTER FOR POOL #1.

********************************************************************
SECOND DRUMROLL PLEASE ---------------------------
I PLACED MY DART BOARD ON THE GROUND WITH THE GRID ON IT, CLIMBED ALL THE WAY TO THE TOP OF THE LADDER (BOY AM I TIRED) AND LET THE DART FALL......AND IT LANDED ON - HOLD ON, LET ME GO BACK OUTSIDE AND CHECK - CLIMB BACK DOWN, WALK OUTSIDE, CLIMB BACK UP LADDER, CHECK THE BOARD, CLIMB BACK DOWN LADDER, WALK BACK INSIDE, STOP FOR MORE COFFEE, CHAT WITH THE DOG FOR A BIT, WATCH THE NEWS, OOOOOPS, FORGOT WHAT I WAS DOING, HEAD BACK TO THE COMPUTER, CRAP, FORGOT WHO THE DART FELL ON,  OH YEAH........IT WAS 

AWOLFE! CONGRATULATIONS ALICIA! THIS WILL KEEP YOU AND ROB BUSY FOR AWHLE......



Pool #2
If your name is in the GREY sector, send your blanks to DISPLACED CANADIAN
If your name is in the YELLOW sector, send your blanks to PEPSI
If your name is in the BLUE sector, send your blanks to MBROBERG
If your name is in the PINK sector, send your blanks to MAXMAN400

It is up to all of us to PM the “winners” for their shipping info…..we are on the honor system

Congratulations to all of the winners! I hope everyone had fun! 

Cheers
Bob


----------



## EBorraga (Feb 7, 2010)

looks like PTown Stubbie, and Displaced Canadian won the first quarter


----------



## bobleibo (Feb 7, 2010)

Congrats to our first quarter winners! 
Pool #1 - Ptown subbie
Pool #2 - Displaced Canadian



Good Luck to everoyne in quarters 2,3 4 
Bob


----------



## Karin Voorhis (Feb 7, 2010)

Super congrats! high five! I have blanks ready to send out send address my way.


----------



## rlofton (Feb 7, 2010)

Do you think a displaced Canadian should win a USA Super Bowl pool?  Isn't there still a CFL?  Well, I guess if it is an international association you have to let them play.  Congratulations to Fred and Chris!  Hope you get some very nice blanks!!!


----------



## EBorraga (Feb 7, 2010)

Quarter two belongs to Spats139 and Pepsi.


----------



## PTownSubbie (Feb 7, 2010)

Whoottt!!! Whooottt!!!



bobleibo said:


> congrats to our first quarter winners!
> Pool #1 - ptown subbie
> pool #2 - displaced canadian
> 
> ...


----------



## EBorraga (Feb 7, 2010)

I was beginning to think if the Saints scored a TD, That the Canadian and Subbie must of payed you off.:biggrin:


----------



## tseger (Feb 7, 2010)

EBorraga said:


> Quarter two belongs to Spats139 and Pepsi.



I thought it was JMTracker and Pepsi, I'm still trying to figure this thing out.


----------



## PTownSubbie (Feb 7, 2010)

I was rooting for the Saints for the first time ever!!! :biggrin:

It was like the longest yard.......


----------



## PTownSubbie (Feb 7, 2010)

tseger said:


> I thought it was JMTracker and Pepsi, I'm still trying to figure this thing out.


 
Pay attention to the team names across the top and sides. They are different on each of the pools......


----------



## tseger (Feb 7, 2010)

PTownSubbie said:


> Pay attention to the team names across the top and sides. They are different on each of the pools......



OK, gotcha, I was using the Colts on the top line of each. THANKS


----------



## Karin Voorhis (Feb 7, 2010)

Ok all packed up. have no clue about the Superbowl football thing but I do love to see how many blanks I can stuff into a mailing envelope. Ready to send out all 4 quarters LOL! I am having fun no matter what. Thanks for the first great time on a superbowl.


----------



## bobleibo (Feb 7, 2010)

ATTENTION WINNERS

Rather than me posting your personal addresses for the entire world to see, I thought it would be a better idea to let the non-winners (is that the way to say losers and be politically correct?) PM each of you for shipping information. If you want to post your address on here, that is your choice to do so.....
Cheers
Bob

P.S.
If anyone wants to send me boxes of cash, I will gladly post my address.. 

Bob Leibo
3 Island on the Left
Tahiti, French Polynesia


----------



## PTownSubbie (Feb 7, 2010)

Onside kick????

That is ballsy!!!!


----------



## DennisM (Feb 7, 2010)

That was the most daring move I have seen in a superbowl ever at the beginning of the 2nd half! Only down by 4 on top of it! 

Now if the score was reversed I would be praying for no more scoring this quarter!  !!!


----------



## Displaced Canadian (Feb 7, 2010)

I should have bought a lottery ticket. My CFL team is the Winnipeg Blue Bombers.


----------



## EBorraga (Feb 7, 2010)

3RD quarter winners, 1tjturner and mbroberg


----------



## Karin Voorhis (Feb 7, 2010)

congrats and high fives.


----------



## EBorraga (Feb 7, 2010)

bobleibo is now praying no one else scores in the last 3 minutes of the game!!!!


----------



## Displaced Canadian (Feb 7, 2010)

I thing Manning now knows how Farve feels.


----------



## rlofton (Feb 7, 2010)

Turn out the lights,
The party's over . . . . .


----------



## EBorraga (Feb 7, 2010)

I swear Bobleibo and maxman400 should buy a lotto ticket. How Indy doesn't score at the end of the game baffles me. Well anyway way to go you guys. Also congrats to all the other winners.


----------



## Displaced Canadian (Feb 7, 2010)

That was a good game. Who do I need to send blanks to?


----------



## PTownSubbie (Feb 7, 2010)

I sent out my PM's already......


I have to pack my blanks to send also!!!


----------



## Canedriver (Feb 7, 2010)

Sent out PMs. Good game :biggrin:


----------



## Displaced Canadian (Feb 7, 2010)

Sent mine also. Have to admit, I didn't expect the saints to win.


----------



## Buzzzz4 (Feb 7, 2010)

congrats to the winners! Looks like my blank pile just got a LOT smaller. Time to warm up the bandsaw.


----------



## ericw95 (Feb 7, 2010)

Bob - you should accept the win and also consider it a small payment from us for your efforts to organize this and make the game more interesting.


----------



## markgum (Feb 7, 2010)

yup, I say Bob, get's the winnings for the 4th quarter. 
Congrats to the winners.


----------



## B727phixer (Feb 8, 2010)

Here is one of those things that make you go hmmm...
mbroberg won the third quarter of the second pool and I am in the third quarter group to send blanks, I won the third quarter of the first pool and mbroberg (Mike) is in the group to send blanks to the third quarter winner. Are those some high odds or am I just confused??? Or is it just a nice wash!:biggrin:

I'm also for Bob to be the 4th quarter winner!:biggrin: There is no way Bob could have planned this score out! He should keep his winnings! Thanks for doing this Bob!


----------



## sparhawk (Feb 8, 2010)

How about we all send bob 1 blank apeice for doin this? That would amount to alot of blanks if i see the grid right.:biggrin:


----------



## bobleibo (Feb 8, 2010)

Thanks for the thoughts folks but it was written in the IAP Superbowl Pool Bylaws that were drafted back in August of 1972 that IAP Pools cannot be won by the organizer. I think it will be part of the Birthday Bash trivia quiz down the road so put that piece of valuable info in the back of your mind.......go check it out. 
Cheers
Bob


----------



## Monty (Feb 8, 2010)

bobleibo said:


> JUST IN TIME FOR KICK OFF........HERE ARE THE GRIDS WHERE WE CAN ALL FIND THEM FOR THE GAME...
> 
> 
> Pool #2
> ...



For the Pink sector in Pool#2, is Maxman and Maxman400 the same?


----------



## Seer (Feb 8, 2010)

HSTurnings won the fourth right?


----------



## bgio13 (Feb 8, 2010)

Bob, I too vote for you to accept your winnings. If you had to send blanks to a winner you would so why not accept, it should go both ways. Plus I don't think you had anything to do with the score of the game ( unless you got into Mannings helmet and told him to do his best Brett Favre immitation). I also thank you for running this pool, it made an interesting game that much better to watch, Bill.


----------



## bobleibo (Feb 8, 2010)

bgio13 said:


> Bob, I too vote for you to accept your winnings. If you had to send blanks to a winner you would so why not accept, it should go both ways. Plus I don't think you had anything to do with the score of the game ( unless you got into Mannings helmet and told him to do his best Brett Favre immitation). I also thank you for running this pool, it made an interesting game that much better to watch, Bill.



You are right....no one could have scripted that game, full of surprises! 
Thanks for the thoughts, but I am going to stick with the original plan. It was a blast putting it together. Maybe next year I'll be a full fledged participant - then of course I won't win. Seriously, it's the first time I have ever won the 4th quarter, which in money pools, is the big payoff. Figures, huh? 
Cheers
Bob


----------



## altaciii (Feb 11, 2010)

My contribution is in the mail.  I was wondering if the winners could post pics of their huals.  I imagine they will be quite large with a wide range of blanks and kits.


----------



## Displaced Canadian (Feb 11, 2010)

They started rolling in yesterday and it is just like christmas, only better. I'm going to have to make a pen for my mailperson when this is done. Just a tease, I received only 3 materials that I have ever used before and I now have a spalted pecan blank that if I show you guys I'll have to keep it in a safety deposit box to keep it safe. :biggrin: Thank you all for your generosity. I'll post pics. later.


----------



## TellicoTurning (Feb 11, 2010)

Displaced Canadian said:


> They started rolling in yesterday and it is just like christmas, only better. I'm going to have to make a pen for my mailperson when this is done. Just a tease, I received only 3 materials that I have ever used before and I now have a spalted pecan blank that if I show you guys I'll have to keep it in a safety deposit box to keep it safe. :biggrin: Thank you all for your generosity. I'll post pics. later.



Mine won't be there for a few days... just picked up an envelope to mail them in tonight... they'll go out tomorrow or Saturday, depending on when I get into town again...


----------



## Buzzzz4 (Feb 11, 2010)

I miss my blanks already. That was painful. Hope to see some good hauls on here to make us all jealous.


----------



## pentex (Feb 15, 2010)

Sent mine to Maxman400 last week. Hope he got them.


----------



## Pioneerpens (Feb 15, 2010)

sent mine out this w/end...Sorry for the delay, weather, work and illness slowed me a bit....


----------



## mbroberg (Feb 21, 2010)

Bob,
I posted a pic here:

http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=58357

Mike


----------

